# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  صور ومواصفات اكسبيريا بي Sony Xperia P

## mohamed73

سوني اكسبيرا بي الجديد يمتاز هذا الجهاز بكاميرا بقوة 8 ميجا بكسل   
جوال *Sony Xperia P*     *مواصفات سوني اكسبيريا بي - Sony Xperia P Specifications* الالوان
أسود
أحمر
فضي    الذاكرة
ذاكرة داخلية 16 GB
1 GB RAM
لا يدعم ذاكرة خارجية microSD    الكاميرا
الكاميرا الخلفية 8 MP
كاميرا أمامية VGA
فلاش LED
تركيز تلقائي
تصوير فيديو بدقة 1080p      البطارية
البطارية 1305 mAh أمبير
البقاء في وضع الاستعداد في وضع 2G حتى 470 ساعة - وفي وضع 3G حتى 475 ساعة
البقاء في وضع التحديث في وضع 2G حتى 6 ساعات - وفي وضع 3G حتى 8 ساعات     مميزات أخرى
نظام خبز الزنجبيل Android OS, v2.3
النظام مزود بواجهة Timescape UI
معالج ثنائي النواة بسرعة 1 GHz
معالج رسوميات DB8500
A-GPS
Bluetooth 2.1
microUSB v2.0
واي فاي Wi-Fi
تفنية NFC
خدمة الراديو Stereo FM radio
تقنية  qHD Reality 
تقنية WhiteMagic
منفذ صوت 3.5mm
وزن الجهاز 120 جرام
شاشة LED-backlit LCD باللمس بحجم 4 انش
يدعم اللمس المتعدد حتى 4 اصابع
دقة الشاشة 540x960 pixels
سمك الجهاز 10.5 mm     الشبكات
EDGE / GPRS
2G / GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900
3G / HSDPA 850 / 900 / 1900 / 2100 - LT22i      *عيوب الموبايل Sony Xperia P*
لا يدعم ذاكرة خارجية      *سعر سوني اكسبيريا بي Xperia P - اسعار Sony Xperia Pprices*
سعر Sony P بالدولار : 436 دولار امريكي
سعر Sony Xperia P باليورو : 333 يورو
سعر Sony Xperia P في السعودية : تقريبا 1635 ريال سعودي
سعر Sony Xperia P في مصر : تقريبا 2623 جنيه مصر * ملاحظة الاسعار تقريبية ممكن تختلف عند الشراء       *صور سوني اكسبيريا بي , Sony Xperia P images*    
سوني اكسبيريا بي

----------

